# what would you do to fix this....



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello folks,

this is my friend's basement and he wants no mess and easy fix.

there is tape bubble between the spot lights as in image 1&2, and a corner bead damage as image 3.

now i was thinking to make a design between the pot lights instead of taping n sanding and re-texture, and for the bead he showed me a previous fix with wood as in image 4.

please take a peak and let me know which rout you would go..

thanks in advance


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

No mess ? Design it is !


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe put up some false beams..if spacing works out with tape line..stack some DW and use TT. Flat tape to ceiling with FF


----------



## SRD (Aug 17, 2016)

Repair cracks and Fresco the walls and ceilings. Looks like an orangepeel knockdown, trying to repair and match that can get ugly The beams idea would look ok as well but I would Fresco it and maybe do beams to accent it


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's a knock down texture. Skim coat it with two coats of bucket mud and sand. Museum quality level 5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

